# Never give up on your people



## Teufel (Jun 8, 2018)

The Marine Corps just selected Frank, from the article below, for promotion to Gunnery Sergeant. Nothing is impossible. Fight for your people and never give up. 

Wasting the Warrior Culture: The Story of Frank • The Havok Journal


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 8, 2018)

Sir,

This is incredible!  I remember reading that story when first published and thinking "If only..."

Of the numerous leadership books I have read over the years, your more serious posts on this board are often the lessons I try to remember and emulate as I lead men and women in the business world.  Write that book sir, write that book.


----------



## DozerB (Jun 9, 2018)

Teufel said:


> The Marine Corps just selected Frank, from the article below, for promotion to Gunnery Sergeant. Nothing is impossible. Fight for your people and never give up.
> 
> Wasting the Warrior Culture: The Story of Frank • The Havok Journal



That’s awesome. I was very pleased with the E-7 results this time around; there is some REAL solid talent on there. I think they got this one right. 

Congrats to Frank.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 9, 2018)

These are exactly the kind of Marines you want when the shit starts. Chesty Puller knew that better than anybody. Killer sonsofbitches. You got to have killers.

Bravo Zulu Gunnery Sergeant Frank. The Corps just got better.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 9, 2018)

DozerB said:


> That’s awesome. I was very pleased with the E-7 results this time around; there is some REAL solid talent on there. I think they got this one right.
> 
> Congrats to Frank.


Probably not many other multiple DUI recipients!


----------



## Teufel (Jun 9, 2018)

Marines’ heroic actions at Shewan leave more than 50 insurgents dead, several wounded > 1st Marine Division > News Article Display

Frank is the sniper mentioned in this article. He was waiting for his number to pin on SSgt when he got busted down to Corporal instead.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 9, 2018)

Semper Fi, Gunny!


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Rock on. Congratulations.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 10, 2018)

Congrats Frank.....


----------



## Box (Jun 11, 2018)

I am repeatedly humbled by the actions of military members that have made a habit out of selfless service.

Congratulations to a fine Marine that has personified the type of determination and dedication that we should all strive for.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 11, 2018)

Box said:


> I am repeatedly humbled by the actions of military members that have made a habit out of selfless service.
> 
> Congratulations to a fine Marine that has personified the type of determination and dedication that we should all strive for.


I am humbled that Frank decided to stay in uniform as a terminal Sergeant when all his peers were pinning on Gunnery Sergeant. This promotion is long overdue and frankly unexpected.


----------

